
Hexo, OpenShift and CloudFlare - gk1
https://nmaggioni.xyz/2016/06/22/Hexo-OpenShift-CloudFlare/
======
kentor
Going through the same thing.

He could have saved a rule. Just have "www.nmaggioni.xyz/*" redirect to
"[https://nmaggioni.xyz/$1"](https://nmaggioni.xyz/$1"). That takes care of
both [http://](http://) and [https://](https://).

Also, I'm using Gitlab pages which provides a build step after pushing.

